# Alloy steel



## الحب العذري (7 يناير 2011)

وكمان احب اسأل ماهو انابيب الكاربون استيل وانابيب الألوي استيل carbon steel alloy steel وما الفرق بينها هما 
اكون شاكرة لكم لو اجبتموني


----------

